# Gas bottles - regulations



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know the regulations regarding storage of domestic gas bottles? We have an outside storage cupboard with room for two bottles connected through to the house. I am sure that when we bought the house the estate agent told us that this was now mandatory and that they could no longer be stored inside houses.


----------

